# Ser más mayor que...



## Verräter

Hallo, 
es ist korrekt " großer als..." sagen?

Grüße.


----------



## Quelle

Wenn du dich auf die Größe beziehst, dann ist mayor que "größer als" (mit Umlaut), wenn du dich aufs Alter beziehst, dann ist es "älter als".


----------



## Verräter

Danke schön!


----------



## Sidjanga

Si no estoy muy equivocada, muy* más mayor* en castellano puede referirse sólo a la edad, aunque sea de niños, que claro que con los años también crecen (en altura); pero no puede referirse nunca al tamaño de dos cosas, ¿no?

No se diría _Esta caja es más mayor que la otra._ 
Pero sí (un chico): _Cuando sea más mayor_ (=ya no tan niño), _me voy a comprar un [no sé qué]_

En estos casos, en alemán se suele decir normalmente _Wenn ich groß/größer bin, kaufe ich mir...,_ de modo que, dependiendo del *contexto*, sí se puede decir muy bien _größer _también refiriéndose a la edad (y diría que en muchos casos sonará incluso más natural que _älter_).


----------



## Verräter

Exacto, a eso precisamente me refería.
Bueno, en el ejemplo que planteas, podría decirse "_el tamaño de esta caja es mayor que el de la otra_".

Mayor puede emplearse además de para la edad, para el tamaño o el grosor. Digamos que es una medida inconcreta. Pero siempre hay que concretarlo, porque de no ser así, como tu bien expones se interpretará referido a la edad. (_El es mayor que yo_)

P.ej: _- Tu peso (altura/edad/etc) es mayor que el mío._


----------



## aguachirli

Hola!



Sigianga said:


> Si no estoy muy equivocada, *muy mayor* en castellano puede referirse sólo a la edad
> 
> 
> también se puede ustar en un sentido figurado, como, por ejemplo, en: este asunto tiene más importancia que aquel otro.


----------



## Sidjanga

Sigianga said:


> Si no estoy muy equivocada, *muy * *más mayor* en castellano puede referirse sólo a la edad,


Hola chicos, gracias por los comentarios.

Acabo de ver que me tengo que autocorregir. Claro que debió ser _*más *mayor._
Estaría con la cabeza en otra parte.... 

Saludos


----------



## ayax

No sé, no he estudiado el tema, pero sí puedo deciros que, si bien "muy mayor" no me suena mal, "más mayor" se me ha atragantado siempre. Yo intento siempre quitar el "más" con una terminación comparativa (que ya lo lleva incluido). Claro, me diréis, ¿y no pasa lo mismo con "muy"? Pues sí, pero no sé qué contestar.


----------



## Verräter

ayax said:


> No sé, no he estudiado el tema, pero sí puedo deciros que, si bien "muy mayor" no me suena mal, "más mayor" se me ha atragantado siempre. Yo intento siempre quitar el "más" con una terminación comparativa (que ya lo lleva incluido). Claro, me diréis, ¿y no pasa lo mismo con "muy"? Pues sí, pero no sé qué contestar.


 
Pero en muchos casos el "más" no debe ser omitido o suprimido.

El adjetivo "mayor" no es comparativo por sí mismo.
P.ej: Su padre es una persona mayor.

Si lo que pretendemos es dar una connotación comparativa, el "más", en mi opinión, es perfectamente válido, así como "muy", ahora bien, para los respectivos casos.
Porque no es lo mismo decir "_el es *muy* mayor_", que "_el es *más* mayor_".
Así pues, añadiendo "más" nos encontraríamos con un caso como el de:
- Tu padre es *muy* mayor, pero el mío es *más* mayor que el tuyo.


----------



## ayax

Ya, si lo entiendo, pero se me sigue atragantando


----------



## Sidjanga

Verräter said:


> (...)
> El adjetivo "mayor" no es comparativo por sí mismo.
> P.ej: Su padre es una persona mayor.


Hola de nuevo:

En esta oración no, pero claro que sí que en muchos otros contextos _mayor_ sí es comparativo. 

_Londres es mayor que París. _(= "más grande")

Claro que eso no quita que _mayor _por sí solo significa además "adulto" o "de avanzada edad", y que a su vez puede ser graduado mediante _más_.

Por lo demás, véanse también las páginas del DPD sobre _mayor_ y _grande_.

Saludos


----------



## ayax

La cuestión que aquí se agita es: ¿Está permitido emplear "mayor" con el sentido de "de más edad que"?
En tal caso, podríamos coexitir pacíficamente los dos bandos.


----------



## Sidjanga

ayax said:


> La cuestión que aquí se agita es: ¿Está permitido ?? emplear "mayor" con el sentido de "de más edad que"?
> En tal caso, podríamos coexitir pacíficamente los dos bandos.


Yo no veo ni "dos bandos" ni nada que no sea pacífico.

Pero como se puede leer en los artículos a los que puse el vínculo en mi post anterior:


> *mayor*. *1. *Adjetivo comparativo de _grande_. → grande, 2.1.
> 
> *2.* Dentro del campo de la edad, _mayor_ funciona como adjetivo no comparativo con los valores siguientes:
> *a) *‘De no poca edad’. [...]
> *b) * Puede usarse con el sentido más preciso de ‘adulto’: _[...]_
> *c)*  ‘De edad avanzada’: _«Es un hombre mayor, casi un anciano»_ (FdzCubas _Ágatha_ [Esp. 1994]). También en este caso admite su combinación con marcas de grado como _más, muy_ o _tan: «El ver a mi padre triste, cansado, más mayor, me producía dolor»_ (FdzMartínez _Drogadicto_ [Esp. 1981]); _«Ella era una mujer muy mayor, casi una vieja»_ (CInfante _Habana_ [Cuba 1986]); _«Doña Rosaura, casi vieja, tan mayor como mi tía»_ (GaMorales _Sur_ [Esp. 1985]).
> 
> *2.1. mayor.*
> *b)* Cuando _mayor_ se emplea* con valor comparativo*, esto es, con el significado de ‘que excede a otra cosa en tamaño, cantidad, calidad o intensidad’ y, *referido a persona, ‘que excede en edad a otra’,* [...]
> 
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


¿Contento? 

Saludos, y buenas noches


----------



## Verräter

Como tu bien has expuesto, mayor es comparativo en ciertos casos, pero no en el que nos atañe, que sería el punto nº2 de la explicación tomada de la RAE. Aunque se emplee, como bien plasma la Real Academia, con valor comparativo. 
De todos modos tu aportación ha sido muy útil, y los ejemplos de ese apartado 2.1 son muy ilustrativos del correcto uso de este adjetivo.


----------

